
Show HN: Config.js – The JavaScript solution for dynamic configuration by Maji - stevenmiller888
https://github.com/majisoftware/config.js
======
stevenmiller888
Hey HN,

We built Maji Config to give developers a way to host their configuration and
allow their applications to dynamically update when config values change.

This was borne out of our frustrations with needing to change code, go through
code review, and redeploy multiple applications when a single configuration
value changed. Now we just update it once and we're all set.

We'd love to hear what you think of it!

